# Hockey trivia question. Who has his name on the Stanley Cup the most times ?



## jimintoronto (Sep 21, 2022)

He never played a game in the NHL.  Your answer ?            JimB.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 21, 2022)

Mr. Stanley? Or is it Lord Stanley?

I've never seen a hockey game and I don't think I could name a single NHL player, so this is just a guess.  Wait, is there someone named Ovechkin?  I think I've heard of him.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 21, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Mr. Stanley? Or is it Lord Stanley?
> 
> I've never seen a hockey game and I don't think I could name a single NHL player, so this is just a guess.  Wait, is there someone named Ovechkin?  I think I've heard of hi


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 21, 2022)

Alexander Ovechkin is well known NHL player, but he is not the man I was asking about. The clue is that the man never played a single game on a NHL team, but he has his name engraved on the Stanley Cup eleven times. The Champions of the National Hockey League each year win the Stanley Cup, which was created and paid for by Lord Stanley of Preston, who was the Canadian Governor General in 1895. Its original name was the Canadian Challenge Cup, and originally any team could challenge the previous winner to a 3 game championship series. In the modern era ( sine 1917 ) the cup has the names of the winning players and the coaches and managers engraved on it, each year. As a result the cup weighs about 18 kilos now. There are actually 3 Stanley Cups. The original from 1895, which is held at the Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto, the modern cup, and the travelling cup, which is the one awarded to the winners, each year. Each player of the winning team, gets to have the cup for 4 days during the summertime, to take it to their home town for  a parade and celebration. Given that NHL players come from over 20 nations now, the cup travels around the world, with it's body guard. JimB.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 21, 2022)

So I was right?


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 21, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> So I was right?


No you were not right. The Cup is named after Lord Stanley, but that is not the correct answer. Keep reading, some body will get the correct answer. JimB.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 21, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> No you were not right. The Cup is named after Lord Stanley, but that is not the correct answer. Keep reading, some body will get the correct answer. JimB.


It will have to be somebody else, as I have exhausted my hockey knowledge.


----------



## Beezer (Sep 21, 2022)

Didn't the Pocket Rocket win 11 Stanley Cups?...Henri Richard?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2022)

Jean Béliveau?  Just a wild guess from a wife who  constantly views sports.  I must say NHL is my least favorite sport.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 22, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Didn't the Pocket Rocket win 11 Stanley Cups?...Henri Richard?


No he didn't win 11 cups. The man in question never played a game in the NHL but his name is on the Cup 11 times. JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Jean Béliveau?  Just a wild guess from a wife who  constantly views sports.  I must say NHL is my least favorite sport.


No not Beliveau. Although he had a very distinguished career, and after he retired, he was considered for appointment as Governor General of Canada. JimB.


----------



## Been There (Sep 22, 2022)

That’s a tough question and I used to follow the NHL.


----------



## Beezer (Sep 22, 2022)

I don't mean to split hairs, but the thread title reads "Who has his name on the Stanley Cup the most times?"

Henri Richard won 11 cups so he would be tied with the trivia person in question. They would share that accolade.


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2022)

> In terms of names, Henri Richard won 11 Stanley Cups, the most by any player. *Jean Beliveau won 10 as a player but another seven in the front office*, placing his name on the mug 17 times — more than any other human being. Scotty Bowman has 14: nine as coach (five with the Habs, one with the Pens, three with the Wings) and five in the front office (Wings in 2008, and as Senior Advisor to Hockey Operations to the Hawks in 2010, 2013, and 2015).


Source: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...-cup-trophy/&usg=AOvVaw0Tfoz_Kx-5qUBSMw0G6T11

Jean Beliveau


----------



## Beezer (Sep 22, 2022)

Okay...I stand corrected!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2022)

Rocket Richard...His name is on the 11 times, and till the day he is still the name on the trophy the most


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2022)

What year did the goalies start to wear a mask? And who wore the first mask?


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 23, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> What year did the goalies start to wear a mask? And who wore the first mask?


Jacques Plant in November of 1959.  JImB,


----------

